# Will a K&N 57-3053 fit an 06??



## Wantvegas (Sep 15, 2009)

I wanted to get this K&N Air System (57-3053), but i saw on their site that it is only for the 05 model :confused. Does anyone know why? Or if will still work in an 06? Thanks!

P.S I know that the 63-3053 will fit the 06, but it is not legal in Cali!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Some folks were having problems with the tubes hitting the power steering pulley, eventually it'll slice a hole in it. Most of them were redesigned with a dimple for the pulley.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

OMFG cali!

Do it anyways.


----------

